# Unterwasserkamera für Schwaben



## Ulli (29. Aug. 2010)

Hallo liebe Teichgemeinde,

was macht man an einem Sonntag mit schlechtem Wetter? 
Ich hatte eine Webcam für 16,- Euro übrig und habe mir daraus eine Unterwasser-Cam gebastelt: Frischhalte Folie drum - Klebeband - einen Kabelbinder um das Objektiv.

Dann mit dem Lappy an den Teich und hinterlistig mit einem Stein befestigt  

Jetzt die Software auf "automatische Aufnahme alle 10 s" einstellen und los geht. 

Die Fische finden es interessant, ein bisschen Futter und schon sind sie alle da.

So und was sieht man dann? Ja, es gibt Fische in diesem Teich, was für welche sieht man nicht, wie viele auch nicht - eigentlich sieht man gar nichts 

Also gut, war ne blöde Idee.... Ich wollte sie auf jeden Fall mit Euch teilen...

Schönen Sonntag aus Schwaben
wünscht Euch Ulli


----------



## guenter (29. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera für Schwaben*



UlliW schrieb:


> So und was sieht man dann? Ja, es gibt Fische in diesem Teich, was für welche sieht man nicht, wie viele auch nicht - eigentlich sieht man gar nichts
> 
> Also gut, war ne blöde Idee.... Ich wollte sie auf jeden Fall mit Euch teilen...


 Hallo Ulli,

finde die Idee gut


----------



## Buffo Buffo (29. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera für Schwaben*

Hi Ulli,
so eine Geschichte mit Frischhaltefolie habe ich mit meinen Fotohandy veranstaltet, das ging ganz gut, bis auf das Auslösen...

Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## Ulli (29. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera für Schwaben*

Danke an Euch für den Zuspruch 

Die Idee an sich kann nicht so ganz daneben sein, ich muss wohl noch an der technischen Umsetzung arbeiten. Ich denke, ich drehe mal am Objektiv und stelle die Brennweite grösser ein :scherz3

Andrea: Wie war denn bei Dir die Qualität der Bilder? 

Grüße Ulli


----------



## scholzi (29. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera für Schwaben*

Hi Leute 
@Ulli
Ein Kurzschluss am USB-Gerät kann dir das Board zerfeuern  und das wäre beim Laptop ein Totalschaden.
Die Sache war ganz schön riskant...


----------



## Buffo Buffo (29. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera für Schwaben*

Hi Ulli, 
guckst du mal da
wenn die Fische aber vors Objektiv geschwommen sind, war es jedes Mal unscharf, die Biester sind für mein Handy zu schnell...
Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## Ulli (29. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera für Schwaben*

Hi Andrea,

bei Deinen Bildern ist die Qualität deutlich besser - liegt wohl an meiner super-billigen Web-Cam. Die Steine und Falten im Teich waren gestochen scharf, die Fische eher weniger - aber wer will wissen, was in den Folienfalten los ist :shock ????

Ich werd's mal bei Sonnenschein (also 2011) und anderer Brennweite probieren .... 

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## Ulli (29. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera für Schwaben*

Hallo Robert,

Du hast natürlich recht - das wäre riskant gewesen, ohne galvanische Entkopplung.
Ich hatte nen kleinen Hub dazwischen, der wäre angeraucht... aber generell Vorsicht mit Strom am Teich!! 

Gruß Ulli


----------

